# Good day for Marina and Junior Showmanship



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, here I am bragging again. Marina and I showed in bakersfield today and while we didn't do anything in the breed class with Chowder or Lois, Marina placed first in a class of 3 kids and now has qualified to show in Junior Showmanship at Eukanuba. (You need 5 first placements)









Lucy not liking the wind










Marina and Lucy in the ring









and posing with their ribbon

Wish us luck for tomorrow but it's already been a good weekend! 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Marina!! And she did it without the pink jacket!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

A huge CONGRATS to Marina and Lucy!!!! Stacy, I can only imagine how proud you are!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Marina and Lucy!!!

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats!  :cheer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Way to go Marina! I'm just amazed by the grace and poise she has. It's just amazing to think of her age.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Marina! I know you'll have fun at the Eukanuba show


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

Congratulations to Marina. Marina and Lucy make a great team and it has been amazing to watch them both do so well. Was that pug girl I see that she beat?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Marina!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEEEEEE!!!! WAY TO GO MARINA AND LUCY!!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

You go Girl !!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

<div align='center'>*Congratulations Marina!!!!!*</span>
<div align=\'center\'> :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: 

<span style="color:#FF00FF">_next stop.....Westminster!!!_


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so happy for Marina!!

She has come so far in just a year!

How wonderful for all of you!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:chili: :sHa_banana: Go Marina!!! :chili: :sHa_banana:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Great job, Marina ... Congratulations!!! You too, precious Lucy - you know I heart you! :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so proud of you!! Keep up the OUTSTANDING work young lady!! :flowers:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! & thanks for posting! I was thinking about you guys and hoping you'd post!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Marina! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow!!! I am so proud of you Marina!!! Congrats with Lucy and keep it up!!!!

:chili: :chili: :yahoo: :yahoo: :chili: :chili:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Marina!!! Way to go!!!
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done Marina


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Yeah Marina! Stacy, you must be beaming!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Woohoo, Marina! Congratulations!! We are all so proud of you for all your hard work.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, you guys have been winning ribbons since you hit the ground running!! Do you have them displayed in your home???

Congratulations, Marina!!!!! Way to go!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Fabulous young lady and wonderful Mom!! Big congrats!!

:dothewave: arty: :dothewave:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*congratulations!!

arty: arty: arty: arty: 

wow, what a wonderful picture. you will HAVE to frame this :wub: :wub: 









totally cute, both of them :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Congrats!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Mateo and Zoey are giving you and Lucy an 8 paw salute!!!

We are so proud of you!!!!

You look beautiful in this picture and Lucy looks adorable!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

[attachment=50502icture_3.png]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats Marina and Lucy, I love that last pic, it pretty much says it all


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:dothewave: That is wonderful news!!! OMG you must be so excited!!! :clap: Great job Marina and Lucy!! Fingers crossed and tons of good luck and positive vibes for tomorrow heading your way!! :Sunny Smile: :Flowers 2: :happy:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:yahoo: Congratulations to Marina and Lucy!! Does that mean we'll see you on TV? :dothewave:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Way to GO Marina and Lucy !!!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

And yet another CONGRATS!!!!! The Bellarata family totally rules!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats to Marina :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats, Marina!!! :dancing banana: 

You sure are working hard, and we're all proud of ya! :sHa_banana:


----------

